# Tight C*nts!



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Those who are tight with their cash........ 

Not usually one to complain, but this is really p*ssing me off. Mate getting married, and he asked me to pay for the usher outfit (which is unusual in itself). He's renowned for being tight, but this is really taking the biscuit. Later found out no one else are paying for their outfits!!! His reason was, "cos you earn enough to pay for it". What the f&ck??!!!! Is he going to introduce salary scales for presents from the wedding guest??!!!Being the non-confrontational type, I offered to pay 50%, and now he's f%cking moaning to my other mates that I AM BEING TIGHT!!! What he didn't know that his wedding gift from me would have far exceeded the outfit cost. The cheeky f*ck will now get nothing from me!

CNUT!!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

sounds like a great mate to have :


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I believe it's traditional for the Best man to pay for the wedding suits but I've not heard of the Usher having to.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I'd keep the 50% you were going to spend on the cost of the suit and save all the money you were going to spend on a gift, give the wedding a miss and go out and have a jolly good piss up! ;D

Think yourself lucky you're not marrying him or you'd have a lifetime of misery and poverty! Remember you can choose your friends........


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Sounds like a right twat. Why would you choose to be friends with this guy? His redeeming qualities would have to be exceptional! Please do share them.

phoTToniq


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Are you still as friendly with him after this debate? :-/


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> I'd keep the 50% you were going to spend on the cost of the suit and save all the money you were going to spend on a gift, give the wedding a miss and go out and have a jolly good piss up! ;D


I totally agree ;D tell yer mate where he can poke his suit


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

mmmmm.......is it just me who likes tight c*nts ?

If I was you i'd just conveniently forget his wedding .....and go on a holiday instead


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Hey Chip, yer mate seems positively generous compared to us Scots. 

This thread reminds me of a bloke I know who dropped a 10p piece and it hit him on the back of the head on the way down. ;D


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

> Hey Chip, yer mate seems positively generous compared to us Scots.
> 
> This thread reminds me of a bloke I know who dropped a 10p piece and it hit him on the back of the head on the way down. ;D


LOL ;D

Weddings in general are a pisstake. I [email protected]*ing hate them! Mercenary bastards who are only interested in the presents.
You sit there watching two people gibbering on about til death do us part, next thing you know they're getting divorced! Well they should give back the presents with interest! Tossers! 
Bugger them, as suggested go on holiday, enjoy yourself and leave the sausage rolls and crab paste sandwichs behind!

PS I'm not married


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Hey chip...did you say you are Italian?

Take the wedding to Italy and there is no need for the groom to provide any kind of clothing to the guests!!


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

> Hey chip...did you say you are Italian?


Italian!!! where did you get that from? ??? ??? If you saw a picture of me, you can understand why i'm pissing with laughter right now  
My bruv-in-law is a ***, but that's the nearest Italian connection!

Looking at the responses, I'm very tempted with the holiday option!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Sorry chip...I think I confused you with another forum member that comes from Italy.

The Italian chap is pass55.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Chip - how does one NOT look italian exactly?


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

> Chip - how does one NOT look italian exactly?


quite easy if your all descendents originates from the Asian continent..


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Hey Chip, yer mate seems positively generous compared to us Scots.
> 
> This thread reminds me of a bloke I know who dropped a 10p piece and it hit him on the back of the head on the way down. ;D


Class ;D

In answer to your flame I think you have no alternative but to wear jeans with bleached thighs'n'arse, a polyester track suit top with three silly stripes down the arms, a wooly hat, grown a goaty, and wear plimsolls.

He'll get the message.

Failing that Kell knows a place to hire dodgy wedding suits - he may do you a deal.

Personally I wouldn't fucking go - but then I hate weddings.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> quite easy if your all descendents originates from the Asian continent..


That does not stop you looking Italian man! They will think you are Sicillian. I am assuming you mean South East Asia...


----------



## Wax_wizard (May 9, 2002)

you pay the usher outfit and ask him to buy you a swissol wax kit so that you can come to the wedding in a shiney car! See what he says about that idea.


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Wax

my next flame will be unwarranted sales pitch in the Flame room! 

but if you give me 50% discount, u may have a deal.....


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> Wax
> 
> my next flame will be unwarranted sales pitch in the Flame room!
> 
> but if you give me 50% discount, u may have a deal.....


Definitely DESI! Looking for DISCOUNT!  Shaabash mate


----------

